# Wasser für die WaKü



## I30R6 (6. Juni 2020)

Hi,

Meine Wasserkühlung hat vor einiger Zeit den Geist aufgegeben. Beim Auseinanderbauen ist mir dann aufgefallen, das ich vielleicht mal das Wasser hätte wechseln sollen. War im innereren ein suppiges Biotop mit Kristallen welche die Turbine blockiert hatten.

Ich habe jetzt alles mit Essig gereinigt und auch wenn die Turbine schon etwas "zersetzt" aussieht, würde ich gerne versuchen  die Wakü wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen. 

Ich würde mir jetzt ungerne irgendeine teuere Kühlmittel kaufen, weil es dann wohl naheliegender ist eine neue Wakü zu kaufen. 

Ich hätte jetzt aber destilliertes Wasser und Kühlerschutzmittel für Autos zuhause.

Kann man eines davon benutzen oder vielleicht als Gemisch? Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für mich?


Freundliche Grüße
I30R6


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Zum einem gibt es keine Turbine, sondern eine Pumpe. 

Zum anderem kannst reines destiliertes Wasser verwendet, vor allem dann möchtest du nur austesten ob deine Wakü läuft.
Natürlich kannst auch mit Kühlerfostschutzmitte mischen, da es auch Korrosionsschutz mit beinhaltet.


----------



## I30R6 (6. Juni 2020)

Stimmt... Pumpe nennt sich das 

Danke für die Info, hab jetzt ein besseres Gefühl wenn ich da ran gehe


----------



## MaW85 (6. Juni 2020)

Also an einer extra Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht sparen. 
Destiliertes Wasser ist nicht schlecht, aber Dreckpartikel können dann im System machen was sie wollen.
Ich hatte auch mal vom Auto eine Fertig mischung drin, aber das hat hohe Temperatur gehabt, so immer um die 35-40°.

Meine Empfehlung:
Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml ab &euro;' '7,60 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## I30R6 (6. Juni 2020)

Ok dann schau ich erstmal nur mit dem destillierten Wasser ob die überhaupt noch läuft und dann ob ich noch etwas Geld in die spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit investiere. Danke


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

DP-Ultra kostet nicht viel, vor allen dann nicht wenn dein Loop nicht groß isf und mit 1 Liter auskommst.


----------



## CoLuxe (6. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> DP-Ultra kostet nicht viel, vor allen dann nicht wenn dein Loop nicht groß isf und mit 1 Liter auskommst.


Zumal man das immer noch locker mit der gleichen Menge mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Das ist richtig, habe ich selbst letztens auch gemacht.

Mein Loop ist etwas großer als 2 Liter und gekauft habe ich auch nur 2 Liter oder mit einem anderem System von uns habe ich die 240er AIO mit einen 360er Radiator erweitert und zum befüllen des neuen Radiator nur destilliertes Wasser verwendet. Die original Kühlflüssigkeit der AIO ist daher erhalten geblieben.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juni 2020)

Die schlimmsten Flüssigkeiten sind welche die Minipartikel enthalten wie zb Pastelfarben usw.
Das Zeug kann man zu show Zecken nutzt und dann heißt es putzen.

 Wenn man Weichmacher aus dem System eliminiert und den Loop sauber reinigt, kann man es einmal mit Destiliertemwasser testen und Schauen wie es sicher verhält. Es spricht nichts dagegen, wenn alle Komponenten untereinander nicht mit einander reagieren (Kuper, Messeing Verknickelung usw alles ok)

 Zu dem Zusätzen. Generell sollten die alle unproblematische sein, leider sind manche nicht stabil und Flocken aus oder es bilden sich Ablagerungen.

 Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich bis jetzt mit Dubleprotect ultra in Klare gemacht.(Verdünnt mit destiliertem Wasser)
 Welche Pumpe nutzt du ? Bzw welche Komponenten sind verbaut ?


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mit reinem destillierten Wasser ohne Zusätze sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Hatte keine Korrosionsprobleme, aber habe auch immer nur Kupferkühler verwendet, also nicht mit Alu o. ä. gemischt.
Und das nach Jahren Betrieb ohne jeden Wasserwechsel. 

Das Problem waren bei mir viel eher schlechte Schläche. Da wäscht es ganz gern ne Menge Weichmacher und Zeug raus, das kann im Kreislauf flocken und die Schläche sehen schnell stumpf aus.
Seit ich bei den Schlächen auf höchste Qualität gesetzt habe, habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr.
Schläuche sehen nach Monaten zwar nicht mehr 100% klar aus, aber immer noch 95%, eine riesen Verbesserung und gar kein Vergleich zu den günstigen. Und flocken tut auch nichts mehr.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mich schon vor Jahren von klaren Schläuchen verabschiedet. Tygon Norprene oder der EK-ZMT- bauart bedingt eben nur in Schwarz zu bekommen, aber das ist es mir wert. Alternativ kann man auf Harttubes setzen .....


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Juni 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Also an einer extra Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht sparen.
> Destiliertes Wasser ist nicht schlecht, aber Dreckpartikel können dann im System machen was sie wollen.
> Ich hatte auch mal vom Auto eine Fertig mischung drin, aber das hat hohe Temperatur gehabt, so immer um die 35-40°.
> 
> ...



Predige ich schon seit über 15 Jahren  .....

Einfach Aquatuning AT-Protect Plus reinkippen und du must dir 20 Jahre keine Sorgen mehr machen .  Das is FAKT .
Oder glaubst du als Tankstellenhobbychemiker mehr Ahnung zu haben wie richtige Chemiker die sich speziell damit auseinander gesetzt haben ?   Und außerdem bekommt man es fertig gemischt zu einem fairen Preis , wenn man noch die Haltbarkeit  des Produkts und die Lebensdauer der Komponentgen noch mit einbezieht  . Gibt nix besseres  zu dem Preis  . 
Die Meisten tuen ja so als würden da  300 Liter reinpassen  xD

Ich hab die Flüssigkeit nie getauscht  , außer wo mal die Pumpe nach 7 Jahren den Geist verloren hat  xD ,  war aber eigentlich Eigenverschulden   und lag nicht an der Flüssigkeit .

Gab mir aber einen Einblick in die Kühlkörper von CPU und GPU  ( GPU hatte eh Plexiglas  und da war nix  )   und CPU nach dem auseinanderbauen sah  auch fast wie neu aus  ,  hab trotzdem  kurz drüber geputzt  wenn er schonmal offen ist.


----------

